# Conference Finals predictions



## Cometsbiggestfan (May 14, 2003)

Sacramento v LA
-LA in 3

Detroit v Conn
-Conn in 3


Go Monarchs and Sun!!! :banana:


----------



## 4ever_bball_fan (Aug 5, 2004)

Sacto in 3

Detroit in 3

Sacto repeats as Champions...wow, that is very difficult to do.


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

i wanna be different

Sun in 2
LA in 3


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

Connecticut got raped.
Shock over Sun *70-59*
"Karl Malone Jr." (Cheryl Ford) had a league record, 23 rebounds

Detroit will more than likely win this series. Connecticut fails to get over the hump once again. Detroit is my pick to win the whole damn thing...yeah, im mad.


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

Finals= Monarchs vs. ?

Detroit vs. Connecticut in gm3 today.


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

DAMNIT!!!!!!!!!!!!! I just back from band practice...and now I find out that Detroit beat Connecticut, *79-55*.

I had Sparks vs. Sun in the Finals...and *both* of those teams lose in the Conference finals. Shame, Shame, Double Shame.

I guess I'll be rooting for Detroit. Lets go Detroit, Lets GO! 
C'mon Cheryl Ford, grab them rebounds girl!

Just like the previous ones, I'm pretty sure I wont see any of the upcoming games...damn it! All I can do is look at the damn recaps. Oh well.


----------

